

Once BlackBerry Focused, a Campus Widens Its View - aren55555
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/04/technology/a-canadian-campus-focused-on-tech-and-enterprise.html?ref=global&_r=0

======
josephby
The headline is bogus; UW was never "BlackBerry Focused." If anything, the
Computer Science, Computer Engineering and Electrical Engineering programs
sent a disproportionate number of graduates to Microsoft, IBM, and
(eventually) Google through the '90's and early 2000s. BlackBerry looms large
because of proximity, but its very misleading. I can't help but think that the
New York Times would've noticed this if they'd looked at the recruiting
numbers.

------
bernardom
Wow, that's a terrible title, NYT.

I expected a report from RIM (now Blackberry)'s campus talking about how
they're focusing on something. Definitely not a report on the University of
Waterloo.

Reminds me of the #nytbooks hashtag: [http://www.poynter.org/latest-
news/mediawire/193943/on-twitt...](http://www.poynter.org/latest-
news/mediawire/193943/on-twitter-book-titles-rewritten-as-new-york-times-
headlines/)

